# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > مبتدی: برخودرد با ارور unexpected file format هنگام باز کردن تمپلیت آماده فلش با macro media flash 8

## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوستان من یه تمپلیت سایت فلش دانلود کردم و میخوام اونو ادیت کنم اما وقتی فایل فلش را با macro media flash 8 باز میکنم ارور unexpected file format میده 
کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه که چطور میتونم و با چه نرم افزار و ورزنی میتونم اونو باز کنم و ادیت کنم؟

مرسی
در ضمن اون فایل را هم لینکشو میذارم که اگه نیاز دونستید  خودتون هم لطف کنید و تستش کنید 

          فایل

باز هم از راهنمایی وقت و انرژی ای که میذارید صمیمانه متشکرم

----------


## ehsanes

سلام
با flash cs4 باز کن فایل هم مشکلی نداره این از action script 3 استفاده شده 
macro media flash 8 قدیمی شده و تا as2 میشه نوشت

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام
واقعا ممنونم ازت دوست عزيز 
هنوز چك نكردم كه ببينم درست ميشه يا نه 
اما از اين نگرانم كه براي از شدن يا اجرا شدنش هم كاربر تو كامپيوتر قصد با مشكلي كه مواجه نميشه؟
سوال ديگم اينه كه fash 8‌قديمي شده يعني cs4  جديدتره؟
خيلي مسخره بود؟نخنديد خوب آدم بايد ندونسته هاشو بپرسه 

باز هم ممنون

----------


## ehsanes

شما فایل fla که به کاربر نمیدید باید exe بگیری یا swf که برای اتوران exe باید استفاده کنی اگه لازم باشه باید چک کنید
بله cs4 جدیدتره البته الان هم cs6 اومده

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 

مرسي دوست عزيز يعني كارمو راه انداختي در حد اعلا 

ممنونم ازت 
فقط يه سوال ديگه هم برام پيش امد و اون اينكه چرا داخل اين فايلي كه باز شده همه چيزايي كه داخل فايل فلش نشون ميده را نشون نميده
نميدونم متوجه منظورم شديد يا نه بذاريد يطور ديگه بگم بهتون 
اگه فايل را باز كرده باشيد و ديده باشيد متوجه شديد كه يه جدول نشون ميده كه داخل هر كدوم از خونه هاي جدول يه لينك هستش روي هر كدوم كه كليك ميكنيد لينك مذكور باز ميشه 
يه چيزي تو همين مايه ها 
اما الان كه من اين فايلو باز ميكنم فقط ميبينم كه اصلا خونه هاي جدول را نشون نميده 


ممنون ميشم راهنمايي بفرماييد 

مرسي

----------


## ehsanes

برای نمایش menu از این ارایه استفاده شده var menu_label:Array = new Array("Home", "Services", "Products", 
                                 "Awards", "Support", "Testimonials",
                                 "Clients", "Company", "Contact" );
 متن ها در  all pages لود میشن که xml مربوطه کنار فایل هست

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوست عزيزم واقعا متشكرم از لطفتون
اين كدي كه نوشتيد را از كجا و از كدوم فايل آورديد؟
ببينيد من ميخام كه اين منو ها و متونشونو اينارو تغيير بدم 
بايد تغييرات را از كدوم فايل شروع كنم؟

واقعا تو اين زمينه گيج گيجم اصلا نميدونم از كجا شروع كنم 
كجا بايد برم و چكار كنم


يه دنيا ممنونت ميشم يكم راهنمايي كني و كمكم كني همونطوري كه تا الان كمكم كردي


مرسي

----------


## ehsanes

سلام



> اين كدي كه نوشتيد را از كجا و از كدوم فايل آورديد؟


فایل flashmo_219_mesh باز کن 
لایه  اول - فریم اول انتخاب کن و f9 بزن خط 14 تا 16 همون ارایه مربوط به menu  هست اگه می خوای menu اضافه کنی یا کم کنی یا اسم متن عوض کنی اونجا باید  تغیرات بدی
حتما می خوای متن فارسی کنی برای اینکار اول کارهایی که تو  عکس انجام دادم انجام بده بعد متن هایی که می خوای فارسی کنی اول در این  کانورتوری که در این تاپیک قرار دادم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?359150
پست شماره 4 دانلود کن و متن اول در convertor قرار بده و متن کانورت شده جای گذین متن قبلی کن مانند عکس 
ضمیمه 93498ضمیمه 93499ضمیمه 93500

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام
بابا واقعا گل كاشتي من ديگه نميدونم چطور  تشكر كنم 
دمت گرم آقا خيلي كارت درسته 
ببين يادته كه يه فايل واسم فرستاده بودي كه واسه يه پرو‍ه درسي بود واسه خودتون؟

اون اولش كه اجرا ميشد مينوشت بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و 
ادامه پيدا ميكرد؟
من ميخوام كه يه چيزي شبيه اون داشته باشم و به ابتداي اين چيزي كه الان ديديد اضافه كنم 
آيا ميشه همچين چيزي؟
و اگه ميشه چطور ميتونم يه چيزي شبيه اون پرو‍ه درسي را به اين اضافه كنم يعني فايلي داره آماده؟

يه سوال ديگه هم دارم ميخوام كه آهنگ بذارم اول از همه نميدونم كه از كجا 4 تا آهنگ مناسب پيدا كنم و دوم اينكه نميدونم چطور به كاربر اين امكگان را بدم كه بتونه خودش آهنگ را تغيير بده 


باز هم سپاسگزارم

----------


## ehsanes

> اون اولش كه اجرا ميشد مينوشت بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و 
> ادامه پيدا ميكرد؟
> من ميخوام كه يه چيزي شبيه اون داشته باشم و به ابتداي اين چيزي كه الان ديديد اضافه كنم 
> آيا ميشه همچين چيزي؟


flash intro سرچ کن



> يه سوال ديگه هم دارم ميخوام كه آهنگ بذارم اول از همه نميدونم كه از كجا 4  تا آهنگ مناسب پيدا كنم و دوم اينكه نميدونم چطور به كاربر اين امكگان را  بدم كه بتونه خودش آهنگ را تغيير بده


music player in actionscript 3 سرچ کن باید music player بسازی

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوست عزیز یه سوال اگه flash intro  را بگیرم چطوری با این template سرهمش کنم؟

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوست عزيز يه سوال
وقتي flash intro  را گرفتم چطور با اين تمپليتي كه گرفتم سرهمش كنم؟

مرسي

----------


## mehrdad85

> سلام
> 
> فایل flashmo_219_mesh باز کن 
> لایه  اول - فریم اول انتخاب کن و f9 بزن خط 14 تا 16 همون ارایه مربوط به menu  هست اگه می خوای menu اضافه کنی یا کم کنی یا اسم متن عوض کنی اونجا باید  تغیرات بدی
> حتما می خوای متن فارسی کنی برای اینکار اول کارهایی که تو  عکس انجام دادم انجام بده بعد متن هایی که می خوای فارسی کنی اول در این  کانورتوری که در این تاپیک قرار دادم 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?359150
> پست شماره 4 دانلود کن و متن اول در convertor قرار بده و متن کانورت شده جای گذین متن قبلی کن مانند عکس 
> ضمیمه 93498ضمیمه 93499ضمیمه 93500


سلام 

وقتي روي لينك ها كليك ميكنم ارور زير را نشون ميده 
دليل چيه؟

آدرس مورد نظر وجود ندارد 
علت :
آدر را اشتباه تايپ كرده ايد . 
اين صفحه توسط مدير سايت حذف شده ات . هنگام ايجاد گفتگوي جديد از عناوين نامناسب استفاده شده است .

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
من در لايه اول در فريم اول كليد f9 ‌را زدم داخل پنجره اي كه باز شد يكم اسم ها را تغيير دادم ذخيره كردم و نهايتا publish زدم 
اما تغييرات اعمال نشد 
كاري ديگه اي نياز هست كه انجام بدم؟
مشكل كجاس؟

ممنون ميشم راهنمايي بفرماييد 

مرسي

----------


## ehsanes

سلام 
فارسی نوشتی؟
لینک ها هم مشکلی ندارن 
فایل ضمیمه کردم
http://www.mediafire.com/?jalo2pvh144xx8f

----------


## ehsanes

> سلام 
> دوست عزيز يه سوال
> وقتي flash intro  را گرفتم چطور با اين تمپليتي كه گرفتم سرهمش كنم؟
> 
> مرسي


روی اون قسمتی که  می خوای تمام بشه یه insert keyframe و f9 بزن تا وارد محیط action بشی بعد کد زیر وارد کن
stop ();
fscommand("exec", "نام فایل.exe");
fscommand("quit");

بعد ctrl+shift+f12 بزن و خروجی exe بگیر 
کنار فایلت که خروجی exe گرفتی یه پوشه درست کن اسمشو بزار fscommand (حتما باید همین نام باشه ) و داخل پوشه اون فایل اصلی که این تمپلیت هست با خروجی exe وارد کن

----------


## mehrdad85

دوست عزيز شما از چه ورزني استفاده ميكنين؟
چون جايي كه داخل عكس رفته بوديد را نتونستم پيدا كنم گفتم شايد از نظر ظاهري از دو ور‍ن متفاوت داريم استفاده ميكنيم

مرسي

راستي يه سوالي شما داخل اون آرايه چند تا ايتم لاضافه كرديد اين آيتم ها به صورت پيش فرض در سطر هايي با اندازه 3 زير هم اضافه ميشن؟؟يا اينكه لينارو خودتون تنظيم كرديد؟نميدونم متوجه منظورم شديد يا نه 
ببينيد فرض كنيد من بخوام به جاي اينكه يه ماتريس 3*3 داشته باشم 4*$ بشه يا اينكه كلا اندازه هر سلول بزرگتر يا كوچكتر باشه 
دوست عزيز نميخوام زحمتت بدمن خيلي كمكم كردي تا همين جا هم 
فقط بفرماييد كه اين تنظيمات به صورت كد هستش يا به صورت ويزاردي
يعني براي ويرايش اونا بايد داخل كد جستجو كنم يا اينكه تو ويزارد بگردم؟


ممنون

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 

آقا اگه بخوام كليپ تصويري بذارم داخل صفحات بايد از چي استفاده كنم؟
مثلا داخل اون عكس هايي كه لطف كرده بوديد گذاشته بوديد فرض كنيد كه ميخام وقتي يه نفر روي "محصولات" كليك كرد بعدش وارد صفحه كه ميشه به جاي اين كه متن نشون بده يا عكس نشون بده 
يه لينك باشه واسه pdf و يا نشون دادن متن و يه ويدئو هم اون پايين لود بشه كه اماده باشه تا كاربر بتونه اونو اجرا كنه و يا اينكه به محض اينكه واردش ميشه بتونه اجرا بشه 

دوست عزيز من از فلش چيز ديگه اي نميدونم كلي هم به شما و دوستان ديگه زحمت دادم در هر حدي كه براتون مقدوره راهنماييم كنين نميخوام اذيت بشيد يا تاپيك را خراب كنم 


ممنون

----------


## ehsanes

سلام



> دوست عزيز شما از چه ورزني استفاده ميكنين؟


cs4



> راستي يه سوالي شما داخل اون آرايه چند تا ايتم لاضافه كرديد اين آيتم ها  به صورت پيش فرض در سطر هايي با اندازه 3 زير هم اضافه ميشن؟؟يا اينكه  لينارو خودتون تنظيم كرديد؟نميدونم متوجه منظورم شديد يا نه


بله - نه من تنظیم نکردم خودش 3*3 هست



> ببينيد  فرض كنيد من بخوام به جاي اينكه يه ماتريس 3*3 داشته باشم 4*$ بشه يا  اينكه كلا اندازه هر سلول بزرگتر يا كوچكتر باشه


بعضی از تمپلیت ها هستن میشه بدون کدنویسی تغییرات دلخواه داد اما این نمیشه باید از کد نویسی استفاده کنی 
var total:Number = menu_label.length;
var i:Number =0;
var j:Number =0;
var page:Number;
var main_menu:MovieClip = new MovieClip();
var box_group:MovieClip = new MovieClip();
stage.addChild(main_menu);
stage.addChild(box_group);

for(  i = 0; i <total; i++ )
{
    
    var btn = new flashmo_button();
    btn.name = "flashmo_btn" + i;
    btn.x = -400;
    
    btn.flashmo_click_area.addEventListener( Event.ENTER_FRAME, btn_enter );
    btn.flashmo_click_area.addEventListener( MouseEvent.ROLL_OVER, btn_over );
    btn.flashmo_click_area.addEventListener( MouseEvent.ROLL_OUT, btn_out );
    btn.flashmo_click_area.addEventListener( MouseEvent.CLICK, btn_click );
    
    var each_substring:Array = menu_label[i].split("|")  
    btn.flashmo_button_label.fm_label.text = each_substring[0];
    btn.item_url = each_substring[1];
    btn.item_no = i;
    btn.flashmo_icon.gotoAndStop( i + 1 );
    
    main_menu.addChild(btn);
}

اگه  کد بالا از داخل حلقه در بیاری متوجه میشی یک button در صفحه نمایش داده  میشه و حالا میتونی خودت menu مورد نظر طراحی کنی اما برای هر کدوم از  button ها باید بییایی 
رویداد مربوط به enter , over , out , click به صورت جدا بنویسی 



> آقا اگه بخوام كليپ تصويري بذارم داخل صفحات بايد از چي استفاده كنم؟


file-import-import video فیلم import کن قابلیت انتخاب skin هم داره skin مورد نظر انتخاب کن 
داخل اون page که می خوای فیلم بذاری قرار بده 
فقط  مشکلی که در هنگام عوض شدن page ها رخ میده صدا ادامه داره که برای رفع  این اشکال باید در هر page در قسمت action این کد وارد کنی 
SoundMixer.stopAll();
وبرای  fullscreen به قسمت file- publish setting برو و در تب html تمپلیت بر روی  FlashOnly-Allow FullScreen قرار بده (skin که انتخاب میکنی باید قابلیت  فول اسکرین شدن داشته باشه )



> مثلا داخل اون عكس هايي كه لطف كرده بوديد گذاشته بوديد فرض كنيد كه ميخام  وقتي يه نفر روي "محصولات" كليك كرد بعدش وارد صفحه كه ميشه به جاي اين كه  متن نشون بده يا عكس نشون بده 
> يه لينك باشه واسه pdf و يا نشون دادن متن و يه ويدئو هم اون پايين لود بشه  كه اماده باشه تا كاربر بتونه اونو اجرا كنه و يا اينكه به محض اينكه  واردش ميشه بتونه اجرا بشه


از library پوشه layout باز کن و بر روی all pages دوبار کلیک کن 
حالا به timeline نگاه کن برای هر کدوم از ایتم های منو که دیدی یک فریم گذاشته که وقتی روی هر کدوم کلیک کردی به این فریم ها میاد 
وارد اکشن هر فریم بشو کد 
flashmo_page_1.load_xml("flashmo_219_page_1.xml");
مثلا  این کد فریم اوله اونجایی که ابی کردم اسم فایل xml هست که کنار پروژه  قرار داره اگه بخوای متن عوض کنی ویا ... میتونی اون فایل xml ویرایش کنی
اما  اگه بخوای به صورت static متن , عکس , فیلم (مثل روش بالا که گفتم ) وارد  کنی کد action پاک کن و هرچی می خوای داخل اون فریم وارد کن دیگه از 
xml استفاده نمیکنه

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 

بابت راهنماییت واقعا ممنونم 

یه سوال اگه بخوایم به صورت static محتویات صفحه مشخص بشه نیازی نیست از xml استفاده کنیم آزه؟
درست متوجه شدم؟


ایا من که داخل صفحاتم همه چیز static هستش آیا ارزش داره که از xml استفاده کنم؟

باز هم یک دنیا ممنونم
مرسی

----------


## ehsanes

سلام نه نیازی نیست
نه اگه همه چیز static هست از xml نمی خواد استفاده کنی اما بعدا اگه خواستی متن تغییر بدی باید فلش باز کنی و متن دوباره تغییر بدی در صورتی که از xml استفاده شده بود دیگه نیازی به باز کردن فلش نبود و فقط فایل
xml ویرایش می کردی

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
ممنون بابت راهنماییت 
پس من چیزی که حرفات متوجه شدم اینه که اون قسمت هایی که احساس میکنم ممکنه بعد ها تغییر بکنن را داخل فایل xml قرار میدم و مابقی چیزا که ثابت هستن را داخل خود فلش تنظیم میکنم
درسته؟
منظورتونو درست متوجه شدم؟


مرسی

----------


## mehrdad85

> سلام
> 
> فایل flashmo_219_mesh باز کن 
> لایه  اول - فریم اول انتخاب کن و f9 بزن خط 14 تا 16 همون ارایه مربوط به menu  هست اگه می خوای menu اضافه کنی یا کم کنی یا اسم متن عوض کنی اونجا باید  تغیرات بدی
> حتما می خوای متن فارسی کنی برای اینکار اول کارهایی که تو  عکس انجام دادم انجام بده بعد متن هایی که می خوای فارسی کنی اول در این  کانورتوری که در این تاپیک قرار دادم 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?359150
> پست شماره 4 دانلود کن و متن اول در convertor قرار بده و متن کانورت شده جای گذین متن قبلی کن مانند عکس 
> 
> ضمیمه 93498ضمیمه 93499ضمیمه 93500


 سلام 

دوست عزیز  میشه کدی که عکسشو واسم گذاشتی هم لطف کنی بذاری
من اون لینکی که داده بودید واسه فارسی نوشتن را دیدم و خوندم اما نمیدونم که صفحه اول از پروژه و قالبی که گرفتم اصلا xml  داره یا ه 
من چیزی پیدا نکردم که بتونم اون کدی که گفته شده بود را داخلش بنویسم 
میشه بفرمایید شما چطور اونو فارسی کردید و کدی که نوشتید و یه سلول اضافه کرده بودید را برام بذارید 

ممنونت میشم 
مرسی

----------


## ehsanes

سلام
http://www.mediafire.com/?xsm8akc7zpisbmz

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوست عزیز یه سوال 
چطور صفحات را با xml طراحی کرده؟
اصلا مگه میشه این کارو کرد؟
من میخام دیزاین صفحات را عوض کنم اما فقط این کارو میتونم با html انجام بدم نمیدونم باید چکار کنم که صفحاتم با فرمت xml ذخیره بشن اما بتونم طراحی اونارو عوض کنم 
یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه فرمودید این قالب از اول برای ماتریس 3*3 طراحی شده برای اینکه بتونم مثلا اونو 5*5 کنم باید از کجا شروع کنم و چکار کنم؟
اصلا طراحی صفحه اول کجا انجام گرفته؟داخل خود فلش؟
حالا میگیم که صفحات دیگه یه xml دارن اما صفحه اول از کجا مدیریت میشه ف طراحی میشه؟
داخل اون فلش هستش؟اگه داخل فلش هستش کجای فلشه؟

باز هم تشکر میکنم بخاطر توجهی که دارید و وقت و انرژی ای که واسه پاسخ دادن میذارید 
مرسی

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
خوبيد؟
بابت توجه و پاسختون ممنونم 
چند تا سوال داشتم 
يكي اينكه اگه بخوام داخل صفحه فلش يك عكس بذارم بايد چطور اين كار را انجام بدم 
سوال ديگه اينكه چطور بايد يه ويدئو اضافه كنم داخل يه صفحه مثلا وقتي كه اطلاعات از يه صفحه xml گرفته ميشه و اون صفحه لود ميشه داخلش يه ويدئو هم آماده اجرا باشه يا شروع به اجرا كنه؟
اين كار را بايد چطور انجام بدم

ببخشيد كه انقدر سوال ميپرسم و سوال هاي سطح پايين اما بخدا خودم هم تلاش ميكنم و ميگردم اما مسئله من يه كيس خاص هست واسه اين كه از يه قالب خاص استفاده ميكنم بخاطر همين اينجا مزاحم اوقات شما ميشم 
سوال ديگه اينه كه شما لطف كرديد و راهنمايي كرديد كه چطور ميتونم به منو اصلي ايتم اضافه كنم ميشه بفرماييد كه چطور ميتونم عكس و تصوير اون ايتم هم تغيير بدم؟
در مورد اينكه چطور ميتونم اون ماتريس را 5*5 كنم راهنمايي ميكنيد؟

مرسي

----------

